# Charitable Gift of Points-need direction



## Kildahl (May 20, 2011)

Hello DVCers. This is my first foray to this forum. I quickly looked at some of the threads and noticed a number of names that I'm familiar with from the Hilton and Starwood forums. 

I need your help. I am a board member of a charitable foundation. At our monthly meeting last week, the development director announced that a donor was in the process of transferring what he described as a "Disney timeshare" to the foundation.Unfortunately, he had few specifics at this point, so I don't either. Since the foundation is in a major fund drive at this point, his intent is to sell the donated interest as soon as possible.

My first question may be premature, due to a lack of information, but would there be any reason to advise the development director not to accept this gift? I have heard and seen good things about DVC, so I assume this gift will have some value on the secondary market.

More importantly, is there a broker familiar enough with Disney resales that we could hire to get a good opinion on this gifts fair market value? If any of you have had experience in this regard, what would an appropriate fee be for this service?
I look forward to your suggestions!


----------



## logan115 (May 20, 2011)

There are several well respected brokers that deal with DVC (aka Disney timeshares).  If you can get some specifics as to exactly what they are offering we can help get a rough idea as to the value.

Points at the various DVC resorts vary quite a bit, Bay Lake Tower (probably goes in the $85-$100) per point range, while Old Key West (OKW) is closer to half of that.

Unfortunately, if it's not DVC but just a timeshare near Disney in Orlando you're probably looking at resorts that sell for $1 on Ebay assuming that it's not a Marriot of HGVC property.

Chris


----------



## elaine (May 20, 2011)

I would request a copy of the deed to inspect prior to any commitment to accept it. A "Disney" timeshare to someone could mean a timeshare near Disney in Orlando, which could be totally worthless, and even a liability. If you had the name of the resort, type of unit, and week/season owned,  then tuggers could give you a ball-park thumbs up/down. Most owners have no clue what their property is worth on the resale market.
If it is truly at DVC, that is easier to value. You just need the name of the DVC and the number of points. Assuming no loans due, a DVC timeshare would have value, and is easily sold--maybe at a lower price than you want, but they can be sold. Most DVCs can fetch $60 per point or more.
Assuming it is a timeshare that has some value on the resale market, the next step is to find out if there are any loans/liens on it, and whether maintenance (annual) fees have been paid. If any fees are owed, it very well might be more of a liability.
Many timeshares that sold for $10-20K+ get cents, if anything, on the dollar in the resale market.  I read that some charities have stopped accepting timeshares, or strictly limit which resorts and which weeks they will accept.
I would absolutely not accept ANY timeshare prior to getting a copy of the deed and finding out what money was owed.  good luck. Elaine


----------



## JudyS (May 21, 2011)

I agree with Elaine's comments. Many people use the term "Disney timeshare" to mean any timeshare in Orlando. A lot of Orlando timeshares are liabilities these days; their annual fees are more than the week will rent for. Also, I agree with the advice to make sure there is no debt associated with the timeshare.


----------



## Kildahl (May 21, 2011)

Thanks, all. As soon as I have recieved a photocopy of the deed, I will be back.


----------



## AnnaS (May 23, 2011)

Another poster who agrees with Elaine.

I have owned DVC for years and many think Disney Timeshare is somewhere outside of Disney since there are a ton of them.  Many are not even aware that Disney has timeshare.  They will keep asking me where (outside) and how close/far of a drive it is.  I keep repeating the same thing - no - it's actually inside with Disney.

Keep us posted - if it's DVC - it will definitely be worth some money.


----------



## Kildahl (May 25, 2011)

*Update*

Recieved a copy  of the deed today and the unit in question is NOT a DVC timeshare. It is at the Westgate Town Center. There are TUG reviews for a Westgate Vacation Villas.
I will quickly check Redweek tonight. If you have any suggestions on who to value a unit at this property, please let me know.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 25, 2011)

I would not accept this donation. It will be difficult to sell at a profit and the risks are too great.

elaine


----------



## chalee94 (May 25, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I would not accept this donation. It will be difficult to sell at a profit and the risks are too great.



agreed - it might sell on ebay for a dollar, it might not.  don't waste a lot of time on that junk.


----------



## Kildahl (May 26, 2011)

Again, thanks to those of you that took the time to respond! 
I will suggest that a paragraph concerning timeshares be added to the organization's gift acceptance policy.


----------



## chunkygal (Jul 4, 2011)

If you were getting a dvc timeshare it would be worth taking, but otherwise, the only reason to take it would be if you could auction off the week and raise more than the maitenance fees. I do not know anything about the quality of the reosrt.


----------



## icydog (Jul 28, 2011)

There is a poster on Tug who owns Westgate and he calls it Wastegate. That will give you an indication of the value of that resort. I am amazed that someone tried to pull a fast one on your church. They had to know how worthless their timeshare was!! I don't believe it was an honest mistake. I think they were dumping their white elephant right in your front pew. Run don't walk away from this "donation"


----------

